# Tide question



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know fish bite better on a moving tide. I'm taking my 9 year olddaughter to Ft Morgan later this week to see if she can catch her 1st bull red. If low tide is at 7pm, what time will the tide actually start going out? Thanks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay I may be wrong but I've always liked to start fishing about 2 hours before the low or high tide times.......water is moving and so is the bait. This is just what I've always thought......


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the tide is low at 7pm it wont start going out again for approx. another 12 hours.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

The speed at which bait fish are forced with the current, (forcing speed) can vary from minutes to hours after the publishedhigh or lowtide.. Thats the whole trick, In general, around here,i like to give it 4-6 hours after the change, but that doesn't always work. Alsothe wind can speed up or slow it down movement by 1/2 an hour or more.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

so your answers in the first three posts are:

2 hours before and after peaks (I agree)

12 hours

4 -6 hours

Just fish all day


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a little confused by your question. You asked how long it takes for the tide to go out after low tide. Well low tide means the water is already out. Usually a couple of hours after low tide the water starts coming back in. Most of the time high tide is around 12 hours after low tide. But that changes depending on the moon and other factors. If you want to know when to go fishing after low tide I would say an hour or two after low tide the water will be moving. My rule of thumb is 1 hour before and 1 hour after the time for low or high tide the water will not be moving that well. Here are the tide times for Ft. Morgan:


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The way i understand it is that the tidal current moves very slowly for 2-3 hours on either side of a high or low tide. If you look at the graph below, the more flatter the line, the less current. The steeper the line, the faster the tidal flow is. So, in the graph below, high tide at 0647, water really doesnt start moving until about 1000 and then starts to slow down around 1600.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Geronimo (9/23/2008)*I know fish bite better on a moving tide. I'm taking my 9 year olddaughter to Ft Morgan later this week to see if she can catch her 1st bull red. If low tide is at 7pm, what time will the tide actually start going out? Thanks.


For the day you are looking at (Thursday? pm)the tide will be going out UNTIL about 7pm (low water) then it will start moving back inas the evening moves on.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Geronimo,

I have found that just as the tide changes for the next few hours that the fishing is better than right at low/high tide. Also, from *my experince* i've found the solunar calender to be much more effective. Solunar calender seems to me to be dead on. Best of luck and great fishin!


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Some really good answers with illustrations. Yeah, when it's moving is best and normally before and after 

highs or lows are predicted is best. Along with overcast conditions, first light activity, presence of 

baitfish, fish up on the surface in a feeding pattern and bird activity.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wysecw (9/24/2008)*I am a little confused by your question. You asked how long it takes for the tide to go out after low tide. Well low tide means the water is already out. Usually a couple of hours after low tide the water starts coming back in. Most of the time high tide is around 12 hours after low tide. But that changes depending on the moon and other factors. If you want to know when to go fishing after low tide I would say an hour or two after low tide the water will be moving. My rule of thumb is 1 hour before and 1 hour after the time for low or high tide the water will not be moving that well. Here are the tide times for Ft. Morgan:


I re-read my question and I can see why you were confused. What I shou1ld have axed is when is the best time to fish a low tide.

I fishedWednesday and we caughtthree bull reds from 4:30pm to 6pm.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Right on man. There ya go, a couple of hours before.


----------

